# Trying to find a thread posted



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it was last year, I was reading a thread on this site. It was about , would you get another spouse if you lost yours, 
in your old age. I did find one recently about would you remarry, but that is not the thread I am looking for. Not sure which
sub forum it would be in and not sure what search words to use to find it. A good number of the people who posted said they
did not want another person in their old lives because they did not want to take care of another person's health issues. 
I chuckled, smiled, nodded my head in agreement and sometimes had a few tears in my eyes for what got posted. 
So can anyone help me find this older thread ? Thanks.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I found the thread. It's on another site. Sorry. 
It's 94 pages long. Going to take me awhile to read it.


----------

